# Giant hairgrass



## MMJ (May 5, 2013)

Need some help with my giant hairgrass growing in my 37g tank. Tank is heavily planted with swords, crypts, java moss, dwarf hairgrass with pressurized CO2, 2bps. Am using excel everyday as well as plant tabs in substrate. Micros and macros through aquavitro as indicated by manufacturer. Everything is growing very well. The problem is giant hairgrass and only that has BBA, at least that what it looks like. Any reason why my giant hairgrass has this problem. New growth is free and clear of BBA, it's the older leaves that have it on them. 

Btw, filtration is Eheim 2215, tank started Nov. 2012. Fish are fed once every other day. Water stats:0 ammonia using sera test kit, 0 nitrites0 nitrates using API tests, temp. 79F., lighting:Geiseman 2xmidday, 24w, 2xfloralife, 24w.


Thanks:?

MMJ


----------

